

TSA tweets a pic of the money they steal - pm24601
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/06/30/why-the-tsa-posted-a-photo-of-cash-filled-luggage-on-twitter/

======
dang
Please do not use the titles of HN submissions to editorialize.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
pm24601
The title I used does not violate the rules you linked to.

~~~
dang
"Please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait."

Your title broke that rule both by not being the original and by being more
linkbaity.

In general, we want to minimize editorial spin in titles. I wrote about this
yesterday if you're interested:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816242).

------
pcr0
This crap is really sickening.

Not this story in particular, but the fact that you can have all your cash
seized with no legal recourse is plain ridiculous in a first-world country.

